# Can you learn to sing just by singing?



## natashawatkins800 (May 3, 2016)

I play the piano often, and I want to learn to sing so I can play songs with vocals. If I follow the correct singing techniques (deep breaths, straight posture, relaxed jaw, etc..), and sing along to playing songs on the piano, can I learn to sing well at one point? I've been told I sing off-tone, but my voice itself has potential. How can I go about this?

Are there any online resources that can help me ?

Thanks!


----------



## laurievega600 (May 3, 2016)

What does "Singing well" mean to you? If you're attempting to go on Broadway, then definitely get lessons. If you just want to control pleasing tones with your voice, with proper discretion you may be able to get away with trial and error (although getting some form of guidance will make your life easier).

Essentially, depending on what kind of singing you're planning on doing, you can easily get away with producing pleasant tones with your voice to good music.

So yeah, it depends on what you want to do with your voice.

Make sure you do ear training so you can develop subtleties in pitch difference. No one likes a flat/sharp singer.

Here are some resources i found that can be helpfull to improve your singing abilities

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learning_to_Sing
http://www.musical-hero.com/learn-to-sing/
https://www.reddit.com/r/singing/wiki/basics


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

natashawatkins800 said:


> I play the piano often, and I want to learn to sing so I can play songs with vocals. If I follow the correct singing techniques (deep breaths, straight posture, relaxed jaw, etc..), and sing along to playing songs on the piano, can I learn to sing well at one point? I've been told I sing off-tone, but my voice itself has potential. How can I go about this?
> 
> Are there any online resources that can help me ?
> 
> Thanks!


If I may be so bold: what's your age?


----------



## Claudina (May 8, 2016)

natashawatkins800 said:


> I play the piano often, and I want to learn to sing so I can play songs with vocals. If I follow the correct singing techniques (deep breaths, straight posture, relaxed jaw, etc..), and sing along to playing songs on the piano, can I learn to sing well at one point? I've been told I sing off-tone, but my voice itself has potential. How can I go about this?
> 
> Are there any online resources that can help me ?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello! You must have the ability to play the piano perfectly. This is a special motor coordination fingers, thinking, and voice.

Even professionaly singers can not always to learn vocal party on their оwn. The presence of original music recording with the voice does'nt always help. Foreign language complicates the task. When learning song or aria the singer can't simultaneously sing and play accompaniment. To sing the melody of song or aria exactly, at first you have to play this melody on the piano on notes. Otherwise, the purity of melody playback is approximat.
The complex vocalization, melisma (in jazz), rhythm, musical intonation and accurate reproduction of melody, - these are the challenges that the actor has when learning musical works and opera parties. In classical opera at first a special tutor rehearses the details of role in the opera with the singer. In jazz this process not very different.

Details are here!

http://manufactorydolce.wix.com/dolcevoice


----------



## neonegin (Apr 2, 2016)

natashawatkins800 said:


> I play the piano often, and I want to learn to sing so I can play songs with vocals. If I follow the correct singing techniques (deep breaths, straight posture, relaxed jaw, etc..), and sing along to playing songs on the piano, can I learn to sing well at one point? I've been told I sing off-tone, but my voice itself has potential. How can I go about this?
> 
> Are there any online resources that can help me ?
> 
> Thanks!


One can't really train their own voice, for certain psychological and physiological reasons. But you can develop confidence and a good ear, and sing popular songs "well" by amateur standards with your normal, untrained voice. The "resources" on self-training are best avoided.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

O.P didn't get the answer he / she was after....I presume.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lisa Popeil can teach you. She's a great singer and teacher. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/lisaspopeil


----------



## neonegin (Apr 2, 2016)

Any teacher suggesting self-excercising is to be avoided.


----------

